# Is it legal to catch a kingsnake in the woods and release it in your yard?



## luv2drum (Jun 27, 2009)

The is a question that I hope a LEO will answer.  I have some problems with rats and mice getting into my house.  So I want to catch a kingsnake and release it at my house to see if it can help eliminate the rodents.  I just want to make sure that I am not breaking any laws in the process.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 27, 2009)

Depends on what "woods" you plan on going to.

If private property, you always need to go to the property owner and ask permission.

National Forest?  Call the nearest Ranger Station and ask them. Might be legal, might not. In most places you can "surface collect" minerals (rock hounding) but not everywhere. You can't take anything from a Wilderness Area.

Don't know the rules regarding live animals, like said, call Ranger Station.


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 27, 2009)

Finding a King snake might be a bigger problem. Rat snakes seem to be more abundent, at least where I'm at. I don't think you will be breaking any laws, but I'm not 100% sure. It's been a while since I was collecting.


----------



## germag (Jun 27, 2009)

All non-venomous snakes are protected in Georgia. The answer to your question is "It's illegal.". As ridiculous as it is, it is illegal for a 10 year-old to keep a corn snake for a pet. Whether or not anyone is actually going to enforce it for relocating a kingsnake to your yard is a completely different question.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah - I'd say the chances of a bust are pretty slim.  It's good that you have respect for the law,though.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 27, 2009)

Take a pillow case with you when you go snake hunting.  When you catch one, place it in the case and then just twist the case and tie one overhand knot near the top.  The snake can't get out but can breathe and it's easy to carry it.

A king or a rat snake will do the job at home if they decide to hang around.


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I knew you could not catch the non-venomous snakes for pets.  So, I was afraid that if I got cuaght transporting one that would probably be a bigger bag of trouble t han I have with the rats getting in my house.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2009)

germag said:


> All non-venomous snakes are protected in Georgia. The answer to your question is "It's illegal.". As ridiculous as it is, it is illegal for a 10 year-old to keep a corn snake for a pet. Whether or not anyone is actually going to enforce it for relocating a kingsnake to your yard is a completely different question.




thats all indigenous to the state non-posinous snakes.....


----------



## jkkj (Jun 28, 2009)

I would think that you could not capture, hold , or relocate any wild animal without a permit>


----------



## germag (Jun 28, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> thats all indigenous to the state non-posinous snakes.....



You are correct...I should have stated that. 

However, there are some wrinkles to that part of the law. For instance, an Okeetee phase corn snake is not indigenous to Georgia, but it is still illegal to possess. It doesn't matter the origin of the animal, it that species occurs in Georgia it is illegal. Even the designer corn snakes that Kathy and Bill Love developed which don't occur in nature anywhere are illegal.

Also, it is perfectly legal to catch and hold in captivity ANY venomous snake native to Georgia....but you can't have a Western Cottonmouth or a Western Diamondback or an Osage Copperhead.....


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think anybody is going to care.

If it is against the law, I broke it so many times when I was a kid, they would have locked me up and thrown away the key!

Used to catch Kings,  Black Rat Snakes, Garter Snakes, Banded Water Snakes, Ringnecks, Red Bellies, Rough Green Snakes, Black Racers, and other numerous non venomous species and bring them home all the time!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 28, 2009)

germag said:


> Also, it is perfectly legal to catch and hold in captivity ANY venomous snake native to Georgia....but you can't have a Western Cottonmouth or a Western Diamondback or an Osage Copperhead.....


Whoa! Back the truck up... you are saying that IF you have a venomous reptile license, it is ok to catch and keep these right? The way you state it, any Joe Blow can keep them. If that is the case, I'll have my snake pits after all!


----------



## germag (Jun 28, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Whoa! Back the truck up... you are saying that IF you have a venomous reptile license, it is ok to catch and keep these right? The way you state it, any Joe Blow can keep them. If that is the case, I'll have my snake pits after all!



You need a venomous permit if you are going to have exotics (any venomous animal not native to Georgia). If you are going to go out and catch a canebrake and keep it in your living room in a 10 gallon aquarium with a screen top on it, no permit is needed.


----------



## germag (Jun 28, 2009)

Bucky T said:


> I don't think anybody is going to care.
> 
> If it is against the law, I broke it so many times when I was a kid, they would have locked me up and thrown away the key!
> 
> Used to catch Kings,  Black Rat Snakes, Garter Snakes, Banded Water Snakes, Ringnecks, Red Bellies, Rough Green Snakes, Black Racers, and other numerous non venomous species and bring them home all the time!



It is against the law and the DNR has made a few cases over the years. They don't typically go after the kid keeping a garter snake, but they could if they wanted to. They absolutely will go after a pet shop selling corn snakes, though.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 28, 2009)

germag said:


> It is against the law and the DNR has made a few cases over the years. They don't typically go after the kid keeping a garter snake, but they could if they wanted to. They absolutely will go after a pet shop selling corn snakes, though.



That makes sense, but my point is I doubt anybody is going to care if the man actually catches a king and let's it go in his yard.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 28, 2009)

luv2drum said:


> Thanks guys, I knew you could not catch the non-venomous snakes for pets. So, I was afraid that if I got cuaght transporting one that would probably be a bigger bag of trouble t han I have with the rats getting in my house.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


 Our DNR are can't afford to catch you transporting a snake


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 28, 2009)

My Grandfather caught a King snake and took it back home and turned it loose in his barn where it lived for many, many years getting fat and sassy on rats and rattlesnakes.
I'm sure the King lived longer and better than he would have elsewhere and the way he took care of the pests around the barn made it a win-win.
Not saying you should break one of our more stupid laws to provide a King snake with an abundance of food and a life fit for a king.
I'm just saying if one should follow you home and decides to stick around because he has plenty to eat and lives a long life under your protection I won't hold it against you.


----------



## germag (Jun 28, 2009)

Bucky T said:


> That makes sense, but my point is I doubt anybody is going to care if the man actually catches a king and let's it go in his yard.



For a king snake...I doubt if anyone cares.


----------



## germag (Jun 28, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Our DNR are can't afford to catch you transporting a snake



Let them get wind that you are illegally transporting or holding an Eastern Indigo Snake and see what happens.....they'll _find_ the manpower to come and get you.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 29, 2009)

King Snakes eat rattle Snakes too, cat's don't... as far as I know. I'm sure there is some cat out there that will.


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 29, 2009)

Anybody got some stray cats they want to get rid off then.  Man I can deal with just bout anything except rats and spiders.  I would not even mind a rattler if I would not have the bad luck of crawlin up under the house with him. LOL  Yep I think I'm gonna get a couple of outdoor cats.


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 29, 2009)

luv2drum said:


> Anybody got some stray cats they want to get rid off then.  Man I can deal with just bout anything except rats and spiders.  I would not even mind a rattler if I would not have the bad luck of crawlin up under the house with him. LOL  Yep I think I'm gonna get a couple of outdoor cats.


 You'll have more than just dead rat's, cats are indiscriminate killers.  I'd revisit the snake idea. If it's the law you're worried about, then I'm sure you never speed.

The law also say's that the killing of native non-venomous snakes is punishable by up to $1000.00 fine and a year in jail, however I've seen plenty of violations on this board with contact info for the violator and I doubt it has ever led to one case.

DNR WRD suggest that  if you want to put some snakes in your barn and want to do it legally, contact a wildlife nuisance trapper from your area and ask if they will release some snakes that they are relocating on your property. May not even be a fee involved. Here is a link to follow if you want to try to contact one. http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/Nuisance_Wildlife_Trappers_List.pdf 

Good luck and if you want to go with cat's then shoot me a pm cause I have a friend that will have some free kittens available soon that will have their shots and be fixed.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thread is closed.............. this is not the campfire forum

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=196163

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=362062


----------

